# Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone (1983)



## Gollop (Sep 22, 2005)

OK I know this is a bit vague but SOMEONE must know what I am talking about. Futuristic mad max/crash and burn type film where at the end the baddy is this bald evil looking half machine dude suspended in the air in a machine with massive robotic arms. I think the main hero character is maybe a prisoner or something??
I think it ends up in some big city in a massive dark chamber with the guy with massive arms suspended in a machine.

Anyway its been doing my head in for weeks now and everyone thinks I have properly lost it, and I will have to agree with them unless one of you lot can help me find out what its called!!!!!!!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 22, 2005)

a few hints would be helpful

live action or animation?
western or asian cinema style?
new(ish) movie or 70's or earlier?


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 22, 2005)

could it be spacehunter adventures in the zone with molly ringwald and peter strauss

here is a link

www.badmovies.org/movies/spacehunter

I've had a look and it seems to fit


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 22, 2005)

Jeez! If that's the one, I'm not sure whether I'd rather people thought I was making it up, than admit I watched it!


----------



## Ash (Sep 22, 2005)

Sigh... Molly Ringwald.

that's the reason I saw this in the cinema


----------



## Gollop (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh my god...YES THATS IT.....man I don't remember it being quite so dodgy....I better keep this unhealthy interest in very crap films to myself! 

Anyway thanks for that sanityassasin. Great minds think alike?

Now I just need to get hold of a copy!


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 23, 2005)

I've personally never seen it (honest) my other half was forced to watch all kind of crap movies when she was younger and she told me


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 23, 2005)

> Jeez! If that's the one, I'm not sure whether I'd rather people thought I was making it up, than admit I watched it!


 Hmm. I don't know though -  it looks like my kind of film. Nothing like a bottle of wine and a bad movie on a cold winter's night


----------



## The Master™ (Sep 24, 2005)

I only watched it a couple of times, when I was going through my "watching anything with Michael Ironside in" phase:

Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone (1983)
Michael Ironside ....  Overdog/McNab, Mutant Ruler

My god it was so bad, that you needed several drinks!!!


----------



## skoopy12 (Sep 26, 2005)

i know this is sad but this film was one of the first films i ever brought it was on special offer you have to spend your pocket money on some thing back then


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 26, 2005)

skoopy12 said:
			
		

> i know this is sad but this film was one of the first films i ever brought it was on special offer you have to spend your pocket money on some thing back then



never be ashamed of likeing dodgy films or books everybody has some skeletons in there movie closet don't we?


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey, I enjoy a little cheese with my wine too *grin*.  I've seen it and it is splendid cinema compared to Cherry 2000 *even bigger grin*


----------

